# Future proof PC under 25k



## ilikecool1 (Jun 23, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. 

Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming I m Huge Fan of Action games and Simulation games, like max payne, GTA, COD, NFS (in short all new games ) but may b after a year may b will go away from home for study n dont know whenn will again use my PC but my family will use that till 10 years..

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:under 25k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:nope not rite now but in future if strongly needed as it would b future proof rig(atleast after 6-7 years)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:I already have one, so not needed.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, 

again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No, Samsung 21.5" B2230

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:I have monitor, ups, speakers, gaming keyboard and mouse. i dont want to buy GPU till nxt due to money issue.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:in next 7days

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:nope never bulit any PC before but dissembled older one many times.So want to assemble it on my own. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:from Jaipur, Rajasthan. would prefer to buy from jaipur only but if could get genuine and cheap components in delhi den i can go dere for the purchase.
11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: as i am being using my dell XPS M1530 since last 2 years for gaming on which i played Zeus X, Hot pursuit, COD n lots more n enjoyed alot but its mobo malfunctioned two times in recent 3 months n each time it cost me 7k so instead of spending another 7k i decided to invest it on new CPU as earlier i used my lappi as CPU only..
*MOST IMPORTANT:- Suggest me best mobo ie future proff mobo under 6k with USB 3.0 and DVI output.*

rite now in my mind my system will be:-
Cabinet:- Elite 431 plus(2.7k)
CPU:- i5 2400 (10.3k) or i5 2500 (11.6k)
Motherboard:- No Idea about best mobo with USB 3.0 and DVI output under 6k
Ram:- G.skill 4gb (1.2k)
PSU:- Corsair 500watt (2.4k) or seasonic 520watt (4k)

Feel Free to suggest me like where to spent more n which component is better. Suggestions r welcome. Comon guyz lets build AWESUM RIG UNDER 25K..
I hav to two things that i want to buy after sometime
1st GPU.
2nd Hard Disk as rite now i will use my LAPPI hard disk only.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 23, 2012)

The config in your mind is a good one. For the mobo get Intel DH67CL @ 5.2k and change the cabinet to Corsair Carbide 400R. BTW, which HDD do you have ? Coz the mobo i've suggested supports only SATA II & SATA III.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 23, 2012)

Intel I5 2400 @ 10.8K
DH67CL B3 @ 5.2K
CORSAIR 4 GB Value Ram @ 1.2K
ASUS DVD ROM @ 1.1K
Seasonic S12 520W @ 3.8K
CM Elite 431+ @ 2.7K
Or 
NZXT Source 210 @ 2.8K 
Or 
CORSAIR CARBIDE 400R @ 5K
Total = 24.8K OR 24.9K OR 27.1K


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 23, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Intel I5 2400 @ 10.8K
> DH67CL B3 @ 5.2K
> CORSAIR 4 GB Value Ram @ 1.2K
> ASUS DVD ROM @ 1.1K
> ...



I made some UPDATE on this Config
There is no need for 500W 430W is enough 
Intel I5 2400 @ 10.8K
DH67CL B3 @ 5.2K
CORSAIR 4 GB Value Ram @ 1.2K
ASUS DVD ROM @ 1.1K
Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2.5k
CM Elite 310 @ 2k
Total 22.7k


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2012)

As he wants a future proof rig why not suggest him an better PSU.And a cheaper Case.?



101gamzer said:


> I made some UPDATE on this Config
> _There is no need for 500W 430W is enoug_h
> Intel I5 2400 @ 10.8K
> DH67CL B3 @ 5.2K
> ...



He needs a future proof rig.So let him get a better PSU


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 23, 2012)

*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Core i5-2400	10850
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL B3	5650
RAM	G.Skill Value 4GB DDR3	1110
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1160
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 520	3850
Total		25020


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 23, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> *Component*
> *	Make*
> *Price*
> 
> ...



This is it Best you can get in your budget GO for it you can add a goog GPU in the future


----------



## ilikecool1 (Jun 24, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> The config in your mind is a good one. For the mobo get Intel DH67CL @ 5.2k and change the cabinet to Corsair Carbide 400R. BTW, which HDD do you have ? Coz the mobo i've suggested supports only SATA II & SATA III.



i have SATA II WD 250 gb hard disk. n want to know do intel DH67CL have USB 3.0 for front I/O port??? coz Carbide 400R n Elite 431 plus both have Front USB 3.0. and i want one with front USB 3.0.


----------



## ilikecool1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanx for the reply guyz..
1. I like elite 431 plus more than NZXT elite 210 and corsair 400R is so much costly so will go with Elite 431 Plus.
2. Next about mobo INTEL DH67CL do it have USB 3.0 for front panel?? i doubt on this as both the cabinets have front USB 3.0 thats y i must needed mobo with front USB 3.0.
3. rite now i m almost decided for seasonic S12 II 520 but if i get any other option above 500 watt in corsair or gigabyte with cheaper price then i will go for it.
4. I am also wondering about an OCZ 64GB SSD to install windows. I heard somewhere that these are really fast drives n help in running windows faster, is it true???


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 24, 2012)

A 64 gb SSD will cost 5k. I don't think it is suitable for your budget.
DH67CL doesn't have usb 3.0 header for front panel usb 3.0. If you want a front usb 3, then go for Asus P8H77-M(8k) + Intel core i5 3450(12k). For cabinet, i won't recommend CM elite 431, because it has no cable management features,  better get Lancool PC K56W(3k) or carbide 400R(5k).


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 24, 2012)

No PC is future proof for more than 1 year ......LOL......


----------



## devyash (Jun 24, 2012)

. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. 

Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: will games like dota 2,assains creed ,max payne 3

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:under 25k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:nope not rite now but in future if strongly needed as it would b future proof rig(atleast after 6-7 years)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 gb or 320 gb both will work have a extra external hardisk

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, 

again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes need a monitor size should be around 20 inches

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:i have a mouse keyboard

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:ASAP

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:first time will use help f friend
10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:mumbai, lamington road
11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 
MOST IMPORTANT:- Suggest me best mobo ie future proff mobo under 6k with USB 3.0 

rite now in my mind my system will be:-
Cabinet:- any will work just the cheapest will be hidden in a cupboard but with usb ports in front
CPU:- i5 2400 (10.3k) or i5 2500 (11.6k)or going for i5 3rd gen
Motherboard:- No Idea anything with a  with USB 3.0 
Ram:- G.skill 4gb (1.2k)
PSU:- Corsair 500watt (2.4k) or seasonic 520watt (4k)
Speakers:- ill get it on my own
Feel Free to suggest me like where to spent more n which component is better. Suggestions r welcome. Comon guyz lets build AWESUM RIG UNDER 25K..
I ll buy latter a gtx graphic card s ill need proper fans though


----------



## ilikecool1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Please guyz suggest me good motherboard which have USB 3.0 for Front panel as i dont need DVD write so i can adjust tht price into CAbinet i.e for corsair 400R (4k). Earlier in my mind was MSI H67MA-E35 but when i inquired about it i found that it is not available anymore..
one more mobo in my mind is ASROCK H67M but no idea about its price..
so please suggest me *BEST MOTHERBOARD* !!!!


----------



## ilikecool1 (Jun 25, 2012)

tech_boy said:


> No PC is future proof for more than 1 year ......LOL......



my old PC which i brought in 2001 with Intel P4 was FUTURE proof till 2009. In 2009 when there were boom in HD videos my PC get choked  while playing HD videos then i feel that now its tym to Upgrade my System. So it worked very well till 8 years thats why i can say that THERE IS A WORD LIKE FUTURE PROOF SYSTEMS EXITS !!!!


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 27, 2012)

^+1 to that


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 27, 2012)

Basically you want components that wont die on you for 8-10 Years. That is called reliable / durable not Future Proof.

Future Proof is referred to as even after 10 years the games / software at that time will run smoothly which is not possible. 

Also if you are planning to use it that long then don't even think about Overclocking seriously. Mild ones are OK though. Also invest in a spike guard.


----------



## ilikecool1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally Brought my Computing HEART on 13 july !!!

*i.imgur.com/UGovn.jpg
Corsair 431 (3k)
i was looking for 431 PLUS but it was unavailable n i dont regret for this option as in 431 PLUS there is front USB 3.0 (NO option on intek DH67CL for front USB so no need of this) and second is extenal port of sata hard drive (which i made MANUALLY after getting this cabbi as u can seen in pics )
*i.imgur.com/Fvr4m.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ar1I2.jpg

Intel I5-2400 (11.2k)
Intel DH67CL (5.2k)
G.skill 4Gb (1.1k)
*i.imgur.com/iu0ky.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dxNHN.jpg

Corsair VS450 (2.3k)
*i.imgur.com/NZHKi.jpg

WD 500Gb (3.8k)
*i.imgur.com/jN9UX.jpg

Remember there is NO VGA PORT in intel DH67CL so have to buy DVI cable but i got it for free from dealer 
*i.imgur.com/L8guR.jpg


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 15, 2012)

Absolutely Marvellous . I also got a DVI Adapter for free from the Dealer.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 15, 2012)

@ O.P Congrats mate


----------

